
All about the new for-of loop in ES6 - benmvp
http://www.benmvp.com/2015/11/learning-es6-for-of-loop.html
======
noiv
Should mention the for-of loop uses the iterator protocol and JITs produce far
more code compared to a simple for () {}.

